# Post Partum Bleeding after 3 months



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

Back when I had ODD, I bled for 15 months until I finally had a d&c. I was told that there was some retained placenta at that point and that everything should be back to normal.

it wasn't. It took two more d&cs over the next 7 years to fix the "unexplained" bleeding problem.

This time, with DD, now 4 mo, I'm still getting post partum bleeding. After sex, after I evacuate my bowels, after a full bladder. Never first thing in the morning, but always starting in the afternoon. And I rarely pass clots. Nor is it every day either, but I do have that "dull old blood" smell if I go two or more days without showering even if I haven't spotted.

Now, could I still have retained placenta (again)??? Family doc had me get an ultrasound last month but, since it was the holidays, I haven't heard what the results were.

Its annoying. Very annoying.

Any ideas?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

things I would want to rule out
infection of the endometrium, clotting factor problems( get a CBC with platelets), tear that is in cervix or upper vaginal vault that is not healing well, hormone levels, PolyCysticOvaryDisease,
what is your diet like? are you eating enough ? are you eating cooked or raw greens everyday?
these are just some ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

well, now I've been having fainting spells. Saw the doc today and he's running a battery of tests including for ulcers. The U/S last month came back negative so my uterus is fine. I haven't been eating as much leafy greens as I like because DP couldn't and still can't until he's off a couple of meds he's on. His cardioversion was on Tuesday and we find out in a couple of weeks if he's okay to start coming off his meds. His version of events you can find here.

Not good to have fainting spells when it feels like you're suddenly on one of those gyroscopic rides. I passed out and landed on the floor yesterday which is why we went to the doc today. I should get the results on Tuesday of all but the ulcer test.

Bleeding seems to have stopped for now...

We think the fainting might be my reaction to the stress of the last few months. Having a very sick spouse and two children one 2.5yo and the other just now 4mo may have taken its toll on my health, nevermind the stress of money, government officials, finding out that DS has hearing loss in one ear....


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Sounds awful, sorry you're having to go through that.







I wouldn't be surprised if all of your symptoms were caused by or exacerbated by all the stress you've been under...


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

does sound awful,
I would recommend taking care of yourself-- so eat the greens for you, maybe for lunch or as an extra thing for you. maybe a B vitamin supplement for stress and energy helps with certain clotting factors. take care


----------

